# Roamio Basic fan noise and suggestions



## Speed103 (Jul 27, 2014)

I know there is an existing thread on this:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=510811
but I wanted to bring it up again just to make sure I don't have a defective unit. I purchased my Roamio basic from Amazon and got it up and running this past week. Ever since I plugged it in, I could hear this sort of high pitched noise/whine coming from the unit. My search for this issue didn't find much, and in the other thread referencing the noise, some people said they heard a noise, some said they didn't, so it didn't seem convincing that many people heard the same noise. I called TiVo support and they said the noise was the fan, which I suspected. They said if it gets louder or annoying, I can send it in and they can replace the fan. However, I'm within my 30 day return window with Amazon so it might be quicker to do a replacement and see if the new one makes the same noise but I don't want to do that if this is normal. I've attached a recording from my phone taken right by the unit. I had to boost the volume so the background noise is loud, but if you listen to the higher pitched noise, that is what I'm referring to.
The Motorola DVR I had from Cox made noise, but it was just a blowing air type noise and it was very quiet. This noise can be heard throughout my living room and I can even hear it now while I'm watching TV if the volume isn't too loud. It's starting to get annoying, and my entertainment center doesn't have a cabinet wide enough for me to stick it in to see if I can eliminate the noise. Can anyone with a basic let me know if they hear this same type of noise?
Also, I noticed with the TiVo suggestions that it was only recording SD versions of programs. I read a thread that said to remove the SD versions of channels I have in HD, which I did (and as a plus, it made my guide cleaner). However, it's still only recording shows on the SD channels I have left in the lineup. I was hoping to use the suggestions since I used to use TiVo a while back before I went HD and rented the DVR from Cox, but it's now useless if it won't record any HD. Is there any way to get it to record on HD channels?


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

I don't have suggestions turned on, so can't comment on that. As far as the noise, mine is nearly silent. I have to put my head up to it to even hear it. I've had problems with my basic that caused me to be on my third one, and all have been equally silent. I had a Dish dvr for 7 years, and that was definitely not silent. Could not be more pleased with the quietness of the basic. As far as returning to Amazon, that's what I would do. Tivo will exchange, but it is a relative hassle. They deactivate your service as soon as they process the rma, so you will not be able to use it normally while waiting for replacement. It IS possible to activate "temporary" service on the to-be-returned basic by doing a new monthly plan that they then cancel and refund, though.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Remove the SD channels from the "My Channels" lineup and then it will only record suggestions on the HD versions, this also eliminates a lot of accidental "oh crap I recorded it in SD" issues.


----------



## Speed103 (Jul 27, 2014)

FitzAusTex said:


> I don't have suggestions turned on, so can't comment on that. As far as the noise, mine is nearly silent. I have to put my head up to it to even hear it. I've had problems with my basic that caused me to be on my third one, and all have been equally silent. I had a Dish dvr for 7 years, and that was definitely not silent. Could not be more pleased with the quietness of the basic. As far as returning to Amazon, that's what I would do. Tivo will exchange, but it is a relative hassle. They deactivate your service as soon as they process the rma, so you will not be able to use it normally while waiting for replacement. It IS possible to activate "temporary" service on the to-be-returned basic by doing a new monthly plan that they then cancel and refund, though.


Thanks for the reply. I was thinking that the most I should hear is a "normal" fan noise, which doesn't sound like a higher pitched whining noise. When you do put your ear up to the Roamio, does it have a faint whining noise or does it just sound like moving air? I don't mind a little noise, but it's the pitch of this noise that's aggravating me.


----------



## Speed103 (Jul 27, 2014)

dianebrat said:


> Remove the SD channels from the "My Channels" lineup and then it will only record suggestions on the HD versions, this also eliminates a lot of accidental "oh crap I recorded it in SD" issues.


I believe that's what I did. I followed the directions here:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/371
I went to the channel lineup and unchecked the SD channels that I had an HD channel for. It used to record shows on the SD channels that I had HD for, so I know it wasn't avoiding those channels. Now, it only records on the SD channels that I have left.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Are they shows that you like that are being recorded in SD? If not, then judiciously use the thumbs up/down buttons to train the TiVo to know what you like and don't like which will start to eliminate those unwanted SD recordings. I wish you could use the thumbs up/down buttons on channels themselves. Then you would be able to keep the channel in your guide to see what's on it, even if you only like shows playing on it every once in awhile. This way maybe it won't auto record on that channel unless you specifically want it to. In hindsight I guess the normal thumbs up/down buttons would eventually get you there anyway, but it sounds cool, haha!


----------



## Speed103 (Jul 27, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> Are they shows that you like that are being recorded in SD? If not, then judiciously use the thumbs up/down buttons to train the TiVo to know what you like and don't like which will start to eliminate those unwanted SD recordings. I wish you could use the thumbs up/down buttons on channels themselves. Then you would be able to keep the channel in your guide to see what's on it, even if you only like shows playing on it every once in awhile. This way maybe it won't auto record on that channel unless you specifically want it to. In hindsight I guess the normal thumbs up/down buttons would eventually get you there anyway, but it sounds cool, haha!


Well I checked this afternoon and noticed it finally recording something on TNT HD. Then, I checked later and it was recording another HD program on another channel. Not sure why it started recording in HD but glad it at least does. I'll be keeping an eye on it now to see if starts recording more.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Speed103 said:


> Well I checked this afternoon and noticed it finally recording something on TNT HD. Then, I checked later and it was recording another HD program on another channel. Not sure why it started recording in HD but glad it at least does. I'll be keeping an eye on it now to see if starts recording more.


Keep in mind that since it schedules recordings in advance, including suggestions, that anything it had in place before you removed the SD channels would still have been recorded.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Anybody else notice that the fan now changes pitch in proportion to how "busy" to TiVo is? Software 20.4.2 made this instantly noticeable to me.

I wanted to climb the walls when I pulled out three Premieres *and* a TiVo HD, and replaced them with just two continuously whiny jet-engine-like base Roamios, in a rather small bedroom.

In other threads there's always been argument over which was more annoying, the hard drive, or the fan, with more being annoyed by hard drive seeking noises, than the fan. For me, I couldn't even hear the hard drives over the fans, until 20.4.2. Now I don't hear the fans, unless the TiVo is very "busy".

What's odd is, I can only hear the drive seeking sounds with one ear, while my other ear can't hear them at all. Same goes for if I press each ear to my laptop as a "what the heck?" test. Yet both ears can equally hear the fans. This is new. I guess I must need an ear cleaning treatment from shoving earplugs in every night until now, to be able to sleep in a room with base Roamios before 20.4.2.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

nooneuknow said:


> Anybody else notice that the fan now changes pitch in proportion to how "busy" to TiVo is? Software 20.4.2 made this instantly noticeable to me. I wanted to climb the walls when I pulled out three Premieres and a TiVo HD, and replaced them with just two continuously whiny jet-engine-like base Roamios, in a rather small bedroom. In other threads there's always been argument over which was more annoying, the hard drive, or the fan, with more being annoyed by hard drive seeking noises, than the fan. For me, I couldn't even hear the hard drives over the fans, until 20.4.2. Now I don't hear the fans, unless the TiVo is very "busy". What's odd is, I can only hear the drive seeking sounds with one ear, while my other ear can't hear them at all. Same goes for if I press each ear to my laptop as a "what the heck?" test. Yet both ears can equally hear the fans. This is new. I guess I must need an ear cleaning treatment from shoving earplugs in every night until now, to be able to sleep in a room with base Roamios before 20.4.2.


That's why they make TiVo Minis!


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

HarperVision said:


> That's why they make TiVo Minis!


I wouldn't use a Mini with even your remote. 

No thanks. I need multiple full-function TiVos to insure I get my recordings. I just had a random 3:21 AM reboot, which is why I'm on here right now. I also have to contend with some Roamios (or hard drives) that don't like being more than 50% - 60% full... 

To me, a Mini is just a middle managing remote control in the chain, that I'd have to pay for the hardware, another sub, and deal with "TiVo doesn't support switches" BS, when they can't communicate. I want my TiVos where I can see when they flake out, reboot, etc. I know what they have to offer, but the silence isn't worth it, to me.


----------



## Speed103 (Jul 27, 2014)

dianebrat said:


> Keep in mind that since it schedules recordings in advance, including suggestions, that anything it had in place before you removed the SD channels would still have been recorded.


That's probably what it is. I guess I assumed it was looking for shows as timeslots came up to record, instead of looking ahead a little while. That would explain why it was still recording only the SD channels for a few days until it caught up with the suggestions that were based on my changed channel lineup. I stumbled upon a list of suggestions in the menu yesterday and wasn't sure if it was the actual list of what it's going to record or just a list of suggestions for me to record.


----------



## Speed103 (Jul 27, 2014)

nooneuknow said:


> Anybody else notice that the fan now changes pitch in proportion to how "busy" to TiVo is? Software 20.4.2 made this instantly noticeable to me.
> 
> I wanted to climb the walls when I pulled out three Premieres *and* a TiVo HD, and replaced them with just two continuously whiny jet-engine-like base Roamios, in a rather small bedroom.
> 
> ...


I don't hear mine changing speed, it's always a constant noise coming from the fan. I have very sensitive hearing (as confirmed by an audiologist) and that constant whine sounds the same to me with my ear right by the unit as it does in certain places in my living room. It probably doesn't help that we have laminate floors so sound doesn't have trouble traveling in my living room. I have my Cox Motorola DVR in my bedroom and it doesn't bother me at all. If I had this Roamio in my bedroom it would drive me nuts. Sounds like your fans might be louder than mine. Do they make the same noise as the mp3 I uploaded?


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

Speed103 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was thinking that the most I should hear is a "normal" fan noise, which doesn't sound like a higher pitched whining noise. When you do put your ear up to the Roamio, does it have a faint whining noise or does it just sound like moving air? I don't mind a little noise, but it's the pitch of this noise that's aggravating me.


I don't detect a whine at all, just what I would call the faintest hum. It is completely non offensive. My dish dvr has a whine that drives me nuts. My roku is completely silent, and my Roamio basic is nearly as quiet. I've had 3 of them and they've all been nearly silent, so I know yours seems off. If it were me, I'd replace it.


----------



## ss-stingray (Aug 25, 2013)

I would take off the cover and note what fan is in there. Then I would just buy a replacement. Research what speed and type are quiet. That's what I would do.


----------



## Speed103 (Jul 27, 2014)

ss-stingray said:


> I would take off the cover and note what fan is in there. Then I would just buy a replacement. Research what speed and type are quiet. That's what I would do.


I'm concerned with doing something that might void the warranty since I've only had it a little over a week.


----------



## bruce316 (Nov 2, 2003)

I just got my Roamio Basic a couple weeks ago and upgraded the hard drive a day after I got it. While I had the cover off I checked out the fan movement, couldn't hardly hear anything just a little air movement noise. With the cover on it is really quiet. I would suggest exchanging yours or replacing the fan.


----------



## Speed103 (Jul 27, 2014)

bruce316 said:


> I just got my Roamio Basic a couple weeks ago and upgraded the hard drive a day after I got it. While I had the cover off I checked out the fan movement, couldn't hardly hear anything just a little air movement noise. With the cover on it is really quiet. I would suggest exchanging yours or replacing the fan.


Thanks for letting me know. I'm definitely going to see about fixing it one way or another.


----------



## Speed103 (Jul 27, 2014)

I decided to call TiVo support yesterday afternoon and got a nice support rep who is going to cross-ship me a new TiVo. He said that type of noise was unacceptable with a new box (confirming what most here have said). He also told me how I could transfer all of my recordings and season passes to the new box, which I thought I would at least lose the recordings. I'll report back on how the new unit is once I get it running.


----------

